# Arts and Crafts/Mission Style Entertainment Center



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Finally a completed project from my shop this season! I seem to get time for fewer and fewer projects these days, and this one’s been on my bench since spring. It’s an A&c/Mission style entertainment center made of quartersawn white oak and oak ply, with cherry bow tie inlays on the top. Dimensions are roughly 68” x 22”d x 29” high. Construction is mainly glued dados and pocket holes. The corbels are doweled, and the door grids are half lapped. The finish is a mixture of early american and colonial maple, with a poly clear coat. Most of the QSWO was salvaged from the Widmer Wineries.

Before:

















After:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

HOLY CRAP!! That's gorgeous man!!
'nuff said.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Ditto!*

This explains why you're too tired to post much lately. Nice touch with the butterflies. Mission style is my favorite. Nice work! :thumbsup: bill
JUst curious, are the top plywood panels glued on all four sides? And what about the ends, are you concerned about movement across the width? I'd liked to make something similar for my son's desk, reason for asking.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Very nice use of reclaimed lumber! :yes:

Looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

wow!! absolutely stunning! how long did the build take?


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I've been waiting for you to post your next project since your last one out of elm. That was beautiful and this is just as good or better. You have real talent. The combo of woods, the well executed, A and C and the finish are all top notch. WELL DONE!


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone. It'll be nice to have my tube amps hooked back up to the sound system. 

BD - It probably took 25-40 hours of work, but it was on my bench waaay too long...since spring...I just wasn't able to spend a lot of time on it. Something to do with working 48 hours every 8 days, yard work, kids, life, laziness, and other important obligations! :laughing:


----------



## ben arnott (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm blown away man. This is such a wonderful piece. I love the bow tie inlays. Beautiful craftsmanship on a functional, timeless piece.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

That's pretty amazing. Thanks for posting.


----------



## craftsman jay (Jun 26, 2010)

Wow, very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

very nice job too bad they dont pay craftsman like they do lawyers and doctors huh,


----------



## buchhakj (Jul 7, 2010)

If you don't mind me asking how did you attach the front overlap for the glass to the door frame? Tenon in the groove for the glass


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The grills are behind the glass and are recessed where they meet the door frame and attached with screws.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Nice Mission Style*

remember this one? Nice work knotscott! :thumbsup: bill


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Very cool. Great job. I hope to be building stuff like this someday.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

That is gorgeous

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## paulrtools (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow, that is beautiful.


----------



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

very nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> remember this one? Nice work knotscott! :thumbsup: bill


Now that you mention it, I do remember that one...I stare mindlessly just above it for hours a day! :laughing: 

Thanks.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yep, it still looks great!*



knotscott said:


> Now that you mention it, I do remember that one...I stare mindlessly just above it for hours a day! :laughing:
> Thanks.


It's only us that are changing :thumbdown:.....just sayin' :laughing: bill


----------

